# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Ελεάννα [Heleanna, LCT 475]

## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας. Ωραία δουλειά φίλε avvachrist. Στα Στύρα βρήκα ένα θησαυρό απο φωτο και απσπάσματα απο περιοδικά και εφημερίδες. Δεν προλάβαινα να τραβώ φωτο. Μέσα σε όλα ήταν και αυτό :Wink:  οπότε πρόσθεσετο στη συλλογή :Razz: . 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90190

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πορθμειο *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* (305 τοννων) το 1966 στην Πατρα. 

Tο πορθμειο ειχε αγορασθει απο τον Ευθυμιαδη πριν τα μεγαλα πλοια και ηταν για την γραμμη Ριου−Αντιρριου αλλα (αργοτερα) και Ωρωπου−Λευκαντιου.

Patras 1966a.jpg

Το *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* στην λιστα πορθμειων που ηταν ενεργα το 1963 οπως αναφερονται στην Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Παπυρος−Λαρους του 1963

f1.jpg
f2.jpg

----------


## Στέφανος

η πρώτη επαφή του Ευθυμιάδη με την πλοιοκτησία ήταν στις παντόφλες του Ρίο. Μάλιστα η πρώτη "παντόφλα" [δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν το Ελεάννα το πρώτο, νομίζω πώς ναι] ήταν πρώην βυθισμένο αποβατικό το οποίο ανέλκυσε, επισκεύασε και έριξε στην γραμμή.
Ομως οι λοιποί συνάδελφοί του θέλοντας να τον απομακρύνουν [ήταν και "ξένος"] του έκαναν διάφορα κόλπα.
ο Ευθυμιάδης τότε έκανε πολύ χαμηλούς ναύλους για τα φορτηγά [νομίζω πώς ήταν και βραδυνά δρομολόγια ή τέλος πάντων κάτι διαφορετικό στις ώρες σε σχέση με τα τότε ισχύοντα] και επικράτησε των ανταγωνιστών.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Στεφανε   το Ελεαννα ηταν το δευτερο πλοιο που απεκτησε ο Κ.Ευθυμιαδης το πρωτο ηταν το Μελινα   _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ελεαννα... μετα την επιτυχη πορεια του πρωτου πλοιου του Μελινα ο ανθρωπος με τις   ρηξικελευθες ιδεες Κ.Ευθυμιαδης προχωρα το 1961 στην αγορα ενος ακομη αποβατικου πλοιου, προκειται για το LCT 475 του Βρετανικου πολεμικου ναυτικου το οποιο αφου το επισκευαζει το μετασκευαζει σε φερυ ανοιχτου τυπου (παντοφλα ) δρομολογωντας το και αυτο στην γραμμη του Ριου_ 
HELEANNA.jpg 
_Αρχειο despo_

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι φίλε tss. Το LCT-475 είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στο Camden της Νέας Υόρκης ως ένα από τα δεκάδες πλοία τύπου LCT mark 5.

Υπηρέτησε στην απόβαση της Νορμανδίας, απ'όπου και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

lct475.jpg
πηγή.

¶λλες δυο φωτογραφίες του ως αποβατικό υπάρχουν εδώ μαζί με ένα σύντομο ιστορικό.

Όπως αναφέρεις το πλοίο πέρασε στη δεκαετία του '50 στο Βρετανικό Ναυτικό και από εκεί το πήρε ο Ευθυμιάδης.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Οταν το εφερε στην Ελλαδα πριν το μετασκευασει και το δρομολογησει στο Ριο, το εβαψε με ενα πρασινο ανοιχτο χρωμα του εδωσε το ονομα ΕΛΕΑΝΑ και το νοικιασε σε μια αμερικανικη εταιρεια που εκανε γεωτρησεις για πετρελαια στη Ζακυνθο για περιπου 6-8 αν θυμαμαι καλα μηνες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το LCT-475 είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στο Camden της Νέας Υόρκης ως ένα από τα δεκάδες πλοία τύπου LCT mark 5.


Το ότι το _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_ ήταν πρώην πολεμικό Α/Β δεν αμφισβητείται. Είναι όμως βέβαιο πως ήταν το Αμερικάνικο *LCT 475 τύπου Mk5* που δόθηκε αργότερα στην Βρετανία, ή μήπως πρόκειται για το _LCT 475 τύπου Mk3_ που κατασκευάστηκε στη Βρετανία (Built by : Arrol (Meadowside, Scotland, U.K.), Ordered : 1942, Launched : 10 Mar 1944) ???  

Πολύ δύσκολο οπωσδήποτε να είναι κάποιος βέβαιος, ωστόσο συγκλίνω προς την δεύτερη πιθανότητα, με μοναδικό στοιχείο να με οδηγεί εκεί το ότι τα LCT τύπου Mk5 ήταν μικρότερου μήκους (34,8m) από τα τύπου Mk3 (58,5m), και το _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_ στις φωτογραφίες που το έχω δει δεν μου δείχνει για τόσο μικρή παντόφλα. Ίσως μάλιστα αυτό το μικρό μήκος των Mk5 να ήταν η αιτία που (εξ όσων γνωρίζω) κανένα από αυτά δεν δούλεψε ως παντόφλα (επιβατηγό) στην χώρα μας, σε αντίθεση οπωσδήποτε με τα Mk3 και Mk4.

_Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ που είναι προς πώληση στο e-bay. 
Heleanna-Unloading.jpg

Να αναφέρουμε οτι το πλοίο νηολογήθηκε το 1961 στον Πειραιά (α/α 1950) και διεγράφη το 1981 λόγω πώλησης του σε Λιβανέζους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη πλωρια ποζα!   Συλλεκτικη φωτογραφια!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελεαννα 1969, απο το Ebay.de 

Heleanna.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπουδαία φωτογραφία. Πίσω του μάλιστα διακρίνεται και ένα πρώην αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π. αλλά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω το όνομα του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σπουδαία φωτογραφία. Πίσω του μάλιστα διακρίνεται και ένα πρώην αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π. αλλά δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω το όνομα του.


Λοιπον εχετε καλο ματι... Ειναι το πορθμειο ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ Κ    (νομιζω)...

Θηρεσια.jpgΘηρεσια 2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γουάου κ. Πέππα !!! Εκπληκτικό !!!

Ευχαριστώ μεν για τα καλά σας λόγια, αλλά δεν μου αξίζουν. Μιας και πράγματι είναι το _ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ Κ_ μόνο που αυτό δεν ήταν πρώην αποβατικό του Β.Π.Π. (το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _εδώ_). Λογικά λοιπόν η φωτό που παραθέσατε δεν είναι τραβηγμένη στο Ρίο ή Αντίρριο όπως αρχικά υπέθεσα, αλλά κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί και οι δύο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη του κ. _Νίκου Κουμπουρλή_ παρατέθηκε πριν από δύο χρόνια περίπου στο _thebest.gr_. O κ. _Νίκος Κουμπουρλής_ είχε ξεκινήσει την ναυτική του σταδιοδρομία ως ναυτόπαις το _1946_ στο θρυλικό _ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ_, ενώ αργότερα και επί πολλά χρόνια ήταν καπετάνιος στο _ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ_, και αφηγείται αρκετές ενδιαφέρουσες περιπέτειες και μικρές ιστορίες από την Πάτρα και την γραμμή του Ρίου αλλά και από άλλα ταξίδια του.

Αξίζει πραγματικά να την διαβάσετε.




> O καπετάν Νίκος είναι «ποτισμένος» με την αλμύρα της θάλασσας. Και τώρα που είναι στη στεριά, πάλι δίπλα της βρίσκεται. Θαλασσοδαρμένος για περίπου 40 χρόνια, γύρισε σε ωκεανούς πριν γίνει από τους πρώτους και νεότερους καπετάνιους φέρυ μποτ, του Ρίου- Αντιρρίου. «Κρατούσε» άλλωστε από οικογένεια που είχε δεσμούς με τη θάλασσα. Ο πατέρας του το 1930 είχε καΐκι και έκανε δρομολόγια από το Ρίο στο Αντίρριο.
> 
> Ο _Νίκος Κουμπουρλής_ γεννήθηκε το 1932 στο Αντίρριο, όπου και μένει με τη σύζυγό του και τη μια του κόρη. Απόμαχος πια, με ένα σπουδαίο «απόσταγμα» ζωής , ανοίγει το «άλμπουμ» της ζωής του στο thebest.gr. Φιλόξενος, γενναιόδωρος και σοφός μας διηγείται την ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία του.
> 
> Κύματα, λιμάνια, κίνδυνοι, όλα χωράνε στη θάλασσα «την οποία πρέπει να σέβεσαι, αλλά όχι να φοβάσαι», μας λέει. Η γνωριμία μαζί του τυχαία και φυσικά έγινε στους χώρους του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου της Πάτρας. Άλλωστε λόγω της εμπειρίας του είναι ένα πολύτιμος σύμβουλος σε ζητήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με επιχειρήσεις εντοπισμού αγνοουμένων. Ο καπετάν Νίκος είναι ένας έμπειρος άνθρωπος της θάλασσας, λέει ο Κεντρικός Λιμενάρχης Πατρών Δημήτρης Κυριακουλόπουλος και προσθέτει: «Είναι ο τεχνικός μας σύμβουλος κατά κάποιον τρόπο». Τον συναντήσαμε στο Αντίρριο και το "ταξίδι" ξεκίνησε.
> 
> _Της Ελευθερίας Μακρυγένη_
> 
> Η αρχή
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Απολαυστικές οι εξιστορήσεις  του κ.Κουμπουρλή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως αξίζει να τις διαβάσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελεάννα όπως ανέβηκε στο fb από την ομάδα Καράβια - ship

ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ-2-1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και μια ακομη φωτογραφια απο τις αρχες της καριερρας του *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* για τον Espresso Venezia. Ειναι απο το Facebook σε σελιδα Ναυπλιου και χρονολογειται απο τον Μαιο 1966.


Ελεαννα.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη εικόνα, ευχαριστώ κ. Πέππα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μολις βρηκα και μια ακομη φωτογραφια απο το ταξιδι της ιδιας σχολης με πορθμειο Ριου-Αντιρριου. Μια και εναι μαζι με την αλλη, υποθετω οτι ειναι το  *ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ 
*Μαιος 1966.

Ελεαννα.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όχι, σε αυτήν την φωτό δεν είναι το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ. Η παντόφλα που βλέπουμε έχει ρέλια στους πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης, το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ δεν είχε (συγκρίνεται με παραπάνω φωτογραφίες).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όχι, σε αυτήν την φωτό δεν είναι το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ. Η παντόφλα που βλέπουμε έχει ρέλια στους πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης, το ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ δεν είχε (συγκρίνεται με παραπάνω φωτογραφίες).


Ευχαριστω. Ποιο νομιζετε οτι ειναι;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δυσκολοτάτη η ερώτηση σας, όπως είμαι σίγουρος και εσείς το αντιλαμβάνεστε !!!

Βρισκόμαστε στο 1966, και στο Ρίο κυριαρχούν οι παντόφλες πρώην αποβατικά. Μπορούμε εύκολα να αποκλείσουμε κάποια πλοία, ας πούμε δεν είναι σίγουρα κάποιο εκ των Σ. ΙΑΣΕΜΙΔΗΣ, ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΟΣ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ, ΜΕΛΙΝΑ, ΠΟΛΥΞΕΝΗ Θ, ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Κ. Αλλά και αυτές που απομένουν είναι πολλές. Πιθανότατα είναι κάποιο εκ των ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, ΠΑΛΙΡΡΟΙΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ* για τον Espresso Venezia απο το ΦΒ

Ελεαννα.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ κ. Πέππα, όμορφη φωτογραφία.

----------

